# One fishing rod or two?



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi fellas, don't know if this topic has been addressed but am I just being greedy having two lines in the water at the same time? I have two rod holders and maybe it is just inexperience, but it seems that I'm having to constantly work the rods to stop them from crossing lines...Since I've leashed both rods to the yak, I can't just lift one rod over the other and problem solved...I always seem to be unleashing them to sort out the tangle then leashing them again - especially if a fish has been on one line. Is the general rule just one line in the water at one time no matter how many rods you have in the yak? :x


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I use two most of the time. My rodholders position the rods a fair way apart. You could try lures of different depths or run one a bit shorter this should stop them crossing. Also you might check your lures are tracking straight, I have a few that wander about. You can adjust the toe point a little to correct this. I usually pull one line in if trying to turn to sharp.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUXrfm4AAB7XgAASQAcgMFggP+/foDAAtbQ0miaZB6hoADR6hFT9pGmUzVDQGmjNR6g1PUCaaNGIAAaGUx21TdNGLF/LGe6JKF0uZe5zaznK+QcdahTKBxkIIDLWRy4qRPXkbOrAFDW6G/s4xJkFZm4OWbpoOHODwTaemaXELBRfYmNJLbNgS5DZkKuewQSG0C0iKv9oCzxYdAJQVYJLQ/ILizPnlSkhAFmUiU+FUFBQBaEojIKIP4u5IpwoSCL1vzcA


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Also try to have one rod tip high and one tip low that helps. I troll with a rod high in a holder about 30-35mtrs back and the other in a holder sticking out about 90 degrees to the side at water level about 20-25 mtrs behind the yak.

Hope it helps cause tangles are a pain in the arse.

So are worms but lets not go there :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i carry 3 rods. 2 are usually for trolling and one for casting.

I'll generally only have 2 lines in the water at any time, but it will depend on which rods they are as to whether I'm drifting/at anchor/ paddling etc


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I just feel stupid after reading this, but I usually carry five. I generally take two heavy outfits (50lb spectra) for trolling large live baits, or Rapalas (one high, one low). I have another heavy rig for irons (Raiders and candy bar-type lures); also loaded with 50lb spectra. I have one long (~2.25m) rod for casting surface irons. I keep one medium-light action rod (12-25lb class) loaded with 20lb. co-polymer for soft plastics and making bait with a sibiki rig. This loadout may seem (is) excessive, but it is not that uncommon for the type of fishing we do in Southern California. While there are the minimalists who will go out with two rods; I'd say that the average is 4. Targeted fish are yellowtail (kingfish) in the 10-20kg range and white sea bass in the 15-25kg class. Much of the fishing is done in close proximity to dense kelp forests. The heavy spectra helps keep a hard-running fish out of the kelp or will allow you to pull a fish loose once it is wrapped up in the kelp.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Gee Doug I have trouble keeping 3 rods organised. I take 5 or 6 in my tinnie, and like you they're all rigged for different uses. Do you have leashes on the rods? That would be a nightmare.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont feel bad Doug Some of the blokes on here have, I just feel stupid for years,

:roll: not mentioning any names though :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I use two rods because the prowler only has two rod holders.

I'm pretty sure for Freshwater fishing in NSW, the fishing license rules state you can can only have two lines rigged for fishing per person (who is fishing), any additional lines must be not be rigged. Saltwater rules are different but can not remember the number but it is greater than two lines [ed. found it, its four lines per person fishing] .

Victor.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

We also have a freshwater limit of one rod (2 with permit). No such limits on the ocean. Doesn't matter to me. I haven't fished fresh water in 30 years and see no need to start now.
I have leashes for all my rods and also for my gaff, landing net, pliers and the the VHF radio that wear on my PFD. Most importantly, I have a knife in a sheath on my PFD to cut all that crap away if I ever get tangled up in it :shock: I habitually carry too much gear. That is the byproduct of a lot of time fishing on the overnight tuna boats. It is not uncommon to take 5-8 rods. I like being able to grab the appropriate rod and toss a bait when I get on a good bite. I don't want to have to rig a rod when the fish are biting. 
Russ
Good to know I'm not the only one. Probably the best at being stupid, though. I'll stake claim to that title


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I always have two going. Depending on conditions I might have a deep diver on one and a shallow on the other.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I troll with two when in the salt, normally cast in the fresh for bass etc.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If you run your lures at different depths, let out more line on the shallower lure. This lets the lines cross without tangling.

There is always a risk of tangling once you hook a fish, but I feel it is worth the risk to prospect with different lures


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah always fish with 2 rods usually 1 at the back in the rod holder with a sp nipper or worm while im drifting and the other one flicking sp around t

the way i see more rods in the water more fish  

cheers mik


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I take 3. I'll troll 2 at a time and haven't run into too much trouble. When I'm after bream/flattie/whiting I have been using 2 with hardbodies and carry the extra with one with an SP.

When after pelegics, like Kraley, I generally keep a 10 or 15 gram metal slice on the 3rd. I find that this is small enough for Salmon, and Tailor will attack practically anything that gets near them when they are feeding.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

2 in the rear holders ( 1 x 6'9", 1 x 6'6" ) and one in the Scotty holder ( baitcaster setup with heavy gear for bigger fish ) although sometimes if im not going to be long I use one rear holder to house my net, If tandem I use 1 rod on rear at right, 1 rod in the scotty ( Mounted on right, rod pointing at 90 degrees ) & net in the left rear so person in the front can use 1 rod in the front left and troll over the net.

Recently I managed to troll three lines, one way back, one normal and baitcaster running deep with diver... Got a triple hookup and managed to get all fish minus one to the yak ( After 6 months only crossed lines 3 times, one was braid over braid and was a heartbreaking end of session ).


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

two rods for trolling and another on for flicking baits at structure.

Two @ 6 pound and one at 8. I allways troll with the 8 pound and one of the 6 pound jobbies.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, is that wanker comment directed at the guy with 5 rods and 13 rod holders?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't posted a picture of my X-Factor yet. I suffer from the delusions of a hopeless tinkerer; I always have just one more thing to add. I didn't want to post pictures until I was _done_. Actually, the only thing that I have remaining is re-wiring my battery box. Probably next weekend I will take my kayak and all of my gear out and get some pictures. What I have always wanted to do is take a picture that will look like the promotional shots that they do for military jets. I'm sure you've seen those; a fighter surrounded by all the bombs and missiles that it can carry. That's what I want for my kayak pictures. A tribute to wretched excess (hey, there's a possible name for my yak). All the crap that a fisherman with common sense and good judgment would leave on the beach. It'll be COOL, man  Look in the Rigged Kayak forum in a week or so. Probably a week after that I'll be in the most viewed video on Youtube; "Kayak fisherman drowning in 1 foot surf" :roll:


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback fellas... I've only had the yak for a short while and the two rod holders are fixed and in the front at the level of my ankles...looks like putting a rod holder out the back is the go, and maybe a swivel one near the seat....also a shallower lure plus a deeper one....got a long way to go before I get to 5 rods and 13 rod holders - the mind boggles :shock: however I haven't even been out on the ocean yet..just the river and estuaries so far 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX5kGLcAABBfgAASQCGimCAAGAq/+96gIABqGqeoaaBkNNNNNDJpkEUeo9R6ho0aG1BoMmQgMq6gb2KHbzS7S2DJKWtsmagnrIRVBJqYH+a+fhxNcIbZFwxDYF0jJ6Dy1pnGaJExb0zVJQICTiPlRkcBd3+LuSKcKEg/MgxbgA==


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Doug, 
I'm looking forward those the pics!


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

How much was the scotty 9 rod holder? I want one.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I was trolling two through Noosa Sound last summer and a few guys in a tinnie came past and starting yelling abuse as I was pulling in a small Cod. The only thing I heard was something about being greedy. I boated and released the cod, turned around to pull in the other lure and found the guys in the tinnie had cut the line. What can you do?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I usually carry 3 rods. One for flicking plastics with 4kg Fireline, one 4-8kg outfit with an overhead, and a 7ft rod with the Penn S/S and 20lb line for those pesky kingies. I only take out as many rods as I can secure when I re-enter on the beach or the ramp at Gordon's Bay. If I can't secure it, I don't take it.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wise advice Simon.
6 months ago (winter) I was re entering Clovelly over the little bar there, got a bit sideways and as straightening up (sort of) dropped the shoulder for a big paddle and lifted my custom rod and O'head into the shallow but rough water...oops! Had to get the snorkel from home and spend 30 minutes fighting the wash to find it, hypothermic.

Keen on the rod leash idea these days, even though I end up weaving myself into a tangle out on the water..

Oh and 2 rods on the Fish n Dive, one light, one heavy. Goal is hooking up on both!

Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nic said:


> I was trolling two through Noosa Sound last summer and a few guys in a tinnie came past and starting yelling abuse as I was pulling in a small Cod. The only thing I heard was something about being greedy. I boated and released the cod, turned around to pull in the other lure and found the guys in the tinnie had cut the line. What can you do?


Carry a megaphone, a big 'F*** OFF' will keep most idiots at bay...

Seriously, what gives people the right to do that?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Seriously, what gives people the right to do that?


Blokes that do that aren't interested in rights, just the lure they harvested for their own use...just arseholes!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I will carry 3 rods, 2 for trolling and one setup for flicking plastic/slugs etc. It's best to have to many than not enough. :wink:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Nic carry a third rod with a BIG sinker on the end to launch at those arses. Funny how they dislike dings in their boat.


----------

